# "K" name suggestions for female Long Coat pup!



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

My husband and I think that when we have kids, we might as well let them be child 1 and 2 and choose their own name when they can talk......... I will end up with princess and batman. 

Seriously the only reason we named Zeus is because I wanted a dog named Zeus since I was a kid. 

Any suggestions for a fluffy one starting with a "K"? 

Thanks for input!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Well of course I have a bias for Kaia....Y litter, so I went with Yakaia Vom Herzbach AKA Kaia

*Kaia meaning and name origin*

*Kaia* \
kaia\ as a girl's name is a variant of *Kai* (Hawaiian) and *Kaya* (Japanese, Zulu, Turkish, Hopi, Hindi), and the meaning of Kaia is "the sea; restful place, yew tree, forgiveness; home; stone; willow, wise child; the one with the beautiful body, profile". 
Read more at Kaia | meaning of Kaia | name Kaia​Kaia meaning and name origin

SuperG


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Kai [KYE]
Kamilla 
Karin 
Karla
Karolin
Katharina 
Kathrin / Katrin
Katja [KAT-ya]
Kerstin
Kirsten
Klara 
Klaudia 
Konstanze
Kriemhild(e)
Kristin 

Where you see a 'th', it is pronounced as 't'.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

My suggestion is to wait until you get the little fluff ball home and learn her personality. I think knowing the dog helps inspire name choices.

In the mean time you'll have plenty of other names which will probably vary depending if she's being a little angel or a fluffy pirahna.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Kala


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kahlua
Korona
Kalypso
Kallisto
Kiara
Kora
Kenya
Kenzy
Kennedy
Kia
Koral
Kina
Kitana


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We will wait, but I do want her to be registered with the litter letter.

I just want to be ready! her current name is Kati and if we keep it I will pronounce it Katie. I also really like Karma, Klara, Kilala. Kai sounds cute!

This is crazy exciting!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

omg I see some cute names!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Khalessi from Game of Thrones! Edit:stupid auto correct

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Sigh auto correct got me again. It's spelled khaleesi. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KathrynApril said:


> Sigh auto correct got me again. It's spelled khaleesi.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I LOVE Khaleesi!

I almost got a female Dal puppy almost 2 years ago and I was going to name her that! :wub:


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We had to do a "K" name also. When deciding don't rule out 'C" names. My puppy is named Kaleb, normally spelled Caleb. His litter mate is named Khloe, normally spelled Chloe.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I like kaya! Kati is still really cute for her


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kisses
Kismet
Kuddles
Kookie
Keena
Klaire
Kiva​


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Some Cs work as Ks, and some Ss work as Cs!

So you can play around a bit with it

My K's

Kyra
Kira
Knova
Kaos
Kougar
Kairo


Cs

Csabre
Cairo
Cougar

Some other Ks

Kobra
katya
karma
kamela
Kognac
Kandi

Lee


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I keep seeing cute names and texting my husband!  

Lee, he said Kirara (Kilala), so maybe Kira for short!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Neko said:


> I keep seeing cute names and texting my husband!
> 
> Lee, he said Kirara (Kilala), so maybe Kira for short!


Isn't that a character from Inuyasha? The flying cat creature?​


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

first thing that came to mind was "Khrome"

I usually pull out a dictionary when facing alphabet names. Run through it and see what I like, what the meaning is.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

I like the name Kona or Kaiya


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Kalin?


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Or Kayla?


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

We used to have a dog named Koukla which is greek for doll. Not the toughest name but it was a Maltese/Poodle mix. My dad is from Greece and when I saw the dog when I was very young I asked "Is it real?" I thought it was toy so it got named Koukla.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Irish/Gaelic
*Kerin *- meaning "Dark"
pronounced Keer-in or Key-rin 
Other spellings:
Kerrin
Keren
Keeryn

Moms


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Okin said:


> We used to have a dog named Koukla which is greek for doll. Not the toughest name but it was a Maltese/Poodle mix. My dad is from Greece and when I saw the dog when I was very young I asked "Is it real?" I thought it was toy so it got named Koukla.


That's how you say doll in Russian as well.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> Isn't that a character from Inuyasha? The flying cat creature?​


Yes and the ironic thing about it is that we said we will never own a cat again.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Neko said:


> Yes and the ironic thing about it is that we said we will never own a cat again.


I've never seen that show in my life.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha I am sure ;P


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Keno?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GSDav8r (Dec 19, 2013)

Kaiju (Giant Beast) 



Would have named Luger that if we hadn't already picked a name!


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

GSDav8r said:


> Kaiju (Giant Beast)
> 
> 
> 
> Would have named Luger that if we hadn't already picked a name!


This one! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Okin said:


> We used to have a dog named Koukla which is greek for doll. Not the toughest name but it was a Maltese/Poodle mix. My dad is from Greece and when I saw the dog when I was very young I asked "Is it real?" I thought it was toy so it got named Koukla.



Was there a Fran and Ollie in your pack as well?

SuperG


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Since she's a long-hair:

Kheratin.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Neko said:


> I keep seeing cute names and texting my husband!
> 
> Lee, he said Kirara (Kilala), so maybe Kira for short!


I'm a little partial to Kira myself. And she was a coatie too


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kaylie
Kaiah
Kora
Karma 
Kitty -- boy would that make the heads turn.
Kia
Kiri
Keri
Keeper


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I've always LOVED "Kennedy" for some reason for a female. Someone I know also did "Kenzie", full name really being Mackenzie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kardasian.
Kar- Kar
Karoliina.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Kaysa
Kallen (flowing water)
Kaija (finnish)
Kamil (means perfect in arabic)


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Krypton

Kerosene

Kibitzer

Keypunch

Kingpin

Knickers

Kneesock

Kinky

Keelhaul yo azzz

My kids are named Dacron and Tylenol by the way.


SuperG


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

It's a girl? 

Does it have to be a girl? lol. I love the names Kevlar and Kilo, personally, for males... 

Katana would probably be my go-to if it had to be a female, though.


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

My girl is called Kya, after the mineral Kyanite but I wanted it to mean a little bit more and seeing some of the meanings for Kya, Kaia and the rest is really cool.

Kayla
Katie
Kyla
Kowhai (means yellow in Maori)
Kohai
Kea
Kiwi 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Haven't read all the posts..

how about Keck (German - cheeky, saucy)


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow everyone, thanks for all these awesome suggestions!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Kai, Kally, Kate, Kubou, Koe, Ki, ( Kie), Kon,
Kell, Kee, Keely, Koe, Koti, Kome, etc.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Mocha said:


> I've always LOVED "Kennedy" for some reason for a female. Someone I know also did "Kenzie", full name really being Mackenzie
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Kennedy...Now that is a cool name! have never seen it used here (let's face it, some names are just out there...lol)

Sounds regal

Kelly, Kendra, to add couple more


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> Kennedy...Now that is a cool name! have never seen it used here (let's face it, some names are just out there...lol)
> 
> Sounds regal
> 
> Kelly, Kendra, to add couple more


Right ! There's just something about it with a female! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like Kennedy--also Kricket Klipper Kiki


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't like Kennedy for a girl or for a boy really. I tried to picture myself yelling out the back door, Ke-----nne-----deeeeee!!! And it just doesn't work for me. I would probably end up calling her Kenny. And then there was this friend of my parents growing up by that name who was a real jerk to his wife and kids, and I am maybe biased against the name. 

Then of course, I suggested Kitty, and I can see myself with no problem whatsoever in PetsMart, saying, Good Kitty! LOL! 

Anything starting with a hard-C can be spelled with a K to give you more names. Kocoa. Kandy. Krissy. Kara. Klue


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Saw this posted on FB and thought of your thread, lol!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JackandMattie said:


> Saw this posted on FB and thought of your thread, lol!
> 
> View attachment 172674
> 
> ...


Uh-oh! I have a Karma. aranoid: I suppose I better watch my back, uh, I mean, my bum. LOL!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I actually Like Karma, very good name. 

So we decided to meet her, play with her, and than name.  We knew Z's name way before, but this one is hard.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I like Kitty too. Carly has a half sister named Kit. I actually wanted to name Carly "Karma" but got vetoed. That said, if I ever breed Sage and keep a puppy, I'm naming him/her "Fox". I don't care what kind of flack I get from everyone.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

After meeting her and playing with her, you might name her Krazy Kate


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

lol


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Klassie


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> I like Kitty too. Carly has a half sister named Kit. I actually wanted to name Carly "Karma" but got vetoed. That said, if I ever breed Sage and keep a puppy, I'm naming him/her "Fox". I don't care what kind of flack I get from everyone.


My parents, when they were young, had a dog named Foxy. Everyone in the neighborhood loved the dog. They lived in Cleveland. My dad took the dog out hunting, way out here an hour a way, and he forgot to bring the dog back. He went back and looked and looked, but couldn't find him. 

Foxy actually made his way back to the city and back to my parents' home. How he found his way back and didn't get killed along the way is a mystery -- Real Lassie stuff. I think they said he lost an ear and was pretty beat up. They told me that a buddy of my dad's took the dog to Florida with him. 

I don't know if it was my parents' dog, or if it was her mother's dog -- they lived with her mother for a while. Anyhow, I think a dog that could make it back 50 some miles East of the city, all the way over to the west side and find the family again, wouldn't be going anywhere. 

But they still talk about Foxy, and that had to be over 45 - 50 years ago.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

selzer said:


> Uh-oh! I have a Karma. aranoid: I suppose I better watch my back, uh, I mean, my bum. LOL!


Lol, selzer! I seriously doubt you have anything to worry about with your dogs 

Neko, on a more serious note, when I was a girl I made a friend in England and her given name was Kindred. I thought that was awful sweet and added it to my favorite girls' names list. It's sweet, and still gives you two syllables leading with hard consonants for a working dog 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a fluffy Carma. I think Karma is a great name


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Kripa is also a good name, it's Hindu.
Keiren (pronounced as Caren) IT's Buddhist, meaning Wisdom Lotus.
Kendo ( it's boy name, i call my Tyson sometimes) Buddhist, Meaning Discreet way/Discreet.
Any my favorite "Kenshin", Buddhist, meaning firm faith.

ETA: Just googled their meaning, it has a lot of meaning, but that was what i was taught by our Rinproche.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I really like the name Kenna. 

It's a character's name on a show I like.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I have a fluffy Carma. I think Karma is a great name


I follow your fuzzy Carma and all your critters on flicker hehe


----------

